# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  "The Jungle Cube"

## jackychun

Dear All, 

I had decided to have another high-tech planted tank finally. Ya, this hobby is addictive and I cannot control my itchy hands syndrome.  :Grin: 
Due to limited space (and also budget), I only went for 1ft cubic tank this time. With that small size, it can be easily placed on the studying table without any special support. 

OK, here comes the current tank specifications before I start to load this journal with photos and progress.  :Grin: 

Tank Size:
30cm x 30cm x 30cm (High Clarity / Low Iron Glass: ANS Opti Cube Tank 30C)

Gross Tank Volume:
27L

Actual Tank Volume:
About 23L




Substrate:
ADA Aquasoil New Amazonia (<3L)

Filter System:
Eheim Classic 150 (2211) + 13mm GUSH inflow / 9mm GUSH out flow Lily Pipe

Filter Media:
Eheim SubstratPro

Temperature:
27-28°C (Day) / 26-27°C (Night)

Cooling System:
Top Aqua Cooling Fan

Lighting:
Chihiros A-Series 301, 18W, 54x0.33W LEDs, 8000K colour temperature

Light Duration:
7 hours (0800hrs- 1200hrs, 1800hrs-2100hrs)

Pressurized Co2:
OceanFree Co2 System + CO2 diffussers

Co2 Duration:
7 hours (0700hrs- 1100hrs, 1700hrs-2200hrs)

Carbon Supplement:
Seachem Excel / 1.25ml daily

Fertilizer:
Seachem Florish / 1ml weekly


Seachem Iron/ 1.25ml every other day


Seachem Potassium / 2ml every 2 days

Other additives:
Seachem Prime




Water Change Regimen:
30-40% weekly

Water Parameters (Cycled):
Tested using API Test Kits


pH = 6.4-6.8


Ammonia = 0 ppm


Nitrite = 0 ppm


Nitrate = 5-10 ppm




Flora:
Rotala Rotundifolia 'green'


Rotala Rotundifolia 'pink'


Hygrophila pinnatifida


Anubias nana petite


Anubias var. nana 'coin leaf'


Anubias var. gold


Taxiphyllum 'Flame'- Flame Moss


Taxiphyllum barbieri- Java Moss


Fissidens fontanus- Mini fissidens




Fauna:
Boraras urophthalmoides (Mosquito Rasboras)


Corydoras pygmaeus (Pygmy Cory)


Neocaridina davidi (Red Cherry Shrimps)


Caridina multidentata (Amano Shrimps)


Clithon Corona (Horned Nerite Snail)


Dario dario (Scarlet badis)

----------


## jackychun

Preparation stage:

The tank was ready for setup:


Arranging hardscape. I used some granite rocks and spider woods for this scape. 





Hardscape completed:


That is a simple island layout with sand bank infront since I would like to have some corydoras for this tank. The island will be filled with some easy care plants like fern, anubias, moss...etc.

----------


## jackychun

After done with the "backbones" of hardscape setup. Next step was planting. I really enjoyed this part.  Lots of preparation cut short to the progress pictures below. 

All things were ready for planting process. 



Anubias sp. and some mini African ferns. 


Java fern, needle leaf fern and moss:




Woods were soaked in water for the whole time to make sure it sink when water being introduced. 



And basically done with the arrangement of hardscape and plants. 



Time to flood the tank with water. This time I got Pogostemon erectus as back ground plants. A chunk of rock was placed on the wood to keep it sink properly. 



And here goes the photos of tanks on DAY 1  :Grin: 







OK, sit back and watch it grow! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jermseah

wheres the Rotala Rotundifolia 'pink' ? where to buy them?

----------


## Zep

Hey jacky, how many tanks do you have now? I am also itching to start another. 

New year must have new tank

----------


## Halfbeak

Nice looking set up, was the tank already with the black background? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hann

Great start, bro. 
This hobby is definitely addictive I must agree. Nice hardscape you have got. Waiting for new update.

----------


## j.c.koh

Jacky bro, very nice scape you got  :Jump for joy: 

Looking forward for the updates.

----------


## jackychun

> wheres the Rotala Rotundifolia 'pink' ? where to buy them?


You will see it in my coming update bro.  Initially, I got Pogostemon erectus as background plant. 

I got stems of Rotala Rotundifolia 'pink' from bro Branong here.  It would only turn pink when having high lighting and rich iron environment though.

----------


## jackychun

> Hey jacky, how many tanks do you have now? I am also itching to start another. 
> 
> New year must have new tank


Hi Zep,

Currently I have 3 tanks which are in operation. I think that would be the max that I can handle. Need to spend time to enjoy the tank instead of doing maintenance every time. Haha! 

And yes, it is time for New Tank for New Year! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

> Nice looking set up, was the tank already with the black background? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The black background I did it using Oyama black sticker. You can find it from any LFS with other colours like blue or white, too. For me, I enjoy the black background since it makes the atmosphere calmer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

> Great start, bro. 
> This hobby is definitely addictive I must agree. Nice hardscape you have got. Waiting for new update.


Thanks bro. I wish I can have approval for a 4ft tank like you one day. Haha! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

> Jacky bro, very nice scape you got 
> 
> Looking forward for the updates.


Thanks bro JC. Your tank makes me wanna try with Iwagumi and MC carpet! I will try it one day! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

I would like to continue the update. 

Since I have some seasoned biomedia filter materials from my previous tank to load in Eheim 2211 and I also reused some ADA Amazonia aquasoil, the tank quickly been cycled in less than a week. 

I introduced a team of 5 Amano Shrimps at first to let them control algae outbreak, if any. 



Soon after, a bunch of 10 Fire Red Shrimps were loaded to the tank. I got some Tiger Shrimps there, too. So at that moment, the tank was dominated by shrimps only. 

Below are photos of the tank at Week 4. 

The mosses that I glued to wood branches started to grow out. 



I had some stems of Hygrophyla Pinnatifida from Seaview and planted it on the island. 





The top spider wood piece on the island make the tank looks quite complicated and I just removed it and rearranged the scape a bit. 





There was no algae so far in the tank since the light was kept at 6 hours a day, with dimmer at level 3/7 during the first month.

----------


## ZIr

Mamma Mia  :Kiss: .. subscribed  :Smile:  By the way Bro Jacky what surface skimmer is that Ocean Free?

----------


## jackychun

> Mamma Mia .. subscribed  By the way Bro Jacky what surface skimmer is that Ocean Free?


Hi bro Zlr,

Thanks . Ya, that is Ocean Free surface skimmer. That was reviewed by Urban Aquaria previously. I find it is very useful to clear the oily film. Nevertheless, I don't put it in the tank at all time but move it to other tanks where needed. So just one device that can use for all tanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

At Week 6, plants had been settled and growing stably. I found the java fern is too big and congested space for other plants to grow in, so I moved it to other holding tank. Pogostemon erectus have been growing nicely but I would like to try some other plants in this tank. Hence, it was removed and shifted to my emersed growing project. 

It was very nice that I got some compliment plants from bro Branong here. So Rotala Rotundifolia 'pink' and Ludwigia 'Red' were introduced to the tank at the background. Some Rotala Rotundifolia 'green' also been planted and mixed in the background. It makes the interesting effect of green-pink-red that mixing there. Similar to what I see ADA they use Wabikusa balls at background. 

Photos update on Week 6:

Hygrophyla Pinnatifida had been adapted well and growing very fast. 



Moss had been growing and spreading nicely on the wood branches. And surely shrimps love gathering around to find their foods. 





Rotala Rotundifolia 'pink'



Overall looks of the tank was very interesting. And with its small size, I can easily enjoy watching it at close up distance. So cool to have 1ft tank on your desktop. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

Treating blanched zucchini on Sunday. 

Have a good day everyone! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lohsh

Nice journal thanks for sharing

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

> Nice journal thanks for sharing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

Some update photos:

I added 10 Boraras urophthalmoides that bought from Seaview. They named it Mosquito Rasboras. They are extremely cute and can thrive very well in the small nano tank. They are not super red like Chili Rasboras but the has nice orange colour that is very outstanding, too. 





Few horned nerite snails (Clithon Corona) were added as additional cleaning crew as well. They are quite hard working and spend most of the time grazing on leaves and glass wall. 







The tank so far has no visible algae at all and had grown up nicely. Anubias started developing rooting system and lots of new leaves had popping out. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kaen130

Awesome tank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## golfball

Hey bro, beautiful tank! I am also in process of growing out a 1 foot Moss and hairgrass tank. For nano tank, simplicity is key. Your removing the top branches makes it look better. You might want to consider removing the drop checker and perhaps hide the diffuser from front view. Just a suggestion. Regardless, great effort! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

> Awesome tank 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro.

----------


## jackychun

> Hey bro, beautiful tank! I am also in process of growing out a 1 foot Moss and hairgrass tank. For nano tank, simplicity is key. Your removing the top branches makes it look better. You might want to consider removing the drop checker and perhaps hide the diffuser from front view. Just a suggestion. Regardless, great effort! 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks bro. 

You are totally right. I have removed my drop checker out of my tank recently since it is kind of eyesore, too. Haha. Anyway, I already set the CO2 bubbles at a constance rate. So it is not necessary to have it by now. 

I also try to hide the diffuser somewhere or use atomizer but with this tank size and filter capacity, diffuser seems to be the suitable one. Might be hiding behind the background bushes should be better ya? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## j.c.koh

@bro jacky,

how do you say zucchini in chinese?
went down to the market this morning asking them that I'm looking for " something that looks like a cucumber but not a cucumber ",
I went home empty handed...

----------


## jackychun

> @bro jacky,
> 
> how do you say zucchini in chinese?
> went down to the market this morning asking them that I'm looking for " something that looks like a cucumber but not a cucumber ",
> I went home empty handed...


Hi bro JC,

I am not so sure myself how to call it in Chinese leh.  I normally get it from NTUC Fair Price, at the organic vegetable 🥒 section. They pack 2 of it in one pack. It is quite big and I need to cut in to many slices and keep in freezer and let my otos have it time to time.  You might check in wet market those "xia nan qua"/"cui yu qua"/"xi hu lu" (夏南瓜? 翠玉瓜? 西葫芦?). 🥒🥒🥒🥒🥒


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## NanoScaper

Hello jackychun

The photos you took of your aquarium looks great!

Apologies if this is off-topic, but do you mind sharing

the camera and lens you used,the setting for your camera and lensplus the software for post editing. 
I'm such a newbie to aquarium photo taking.

Thank you in advance.

----------


## jackychun

Hi rezdwan,

Thanks for your compliment. 

the camera and lens you used: I use Nikon D300, lens Nikkor 50mm 1.4 and Sigma 105mm 2.8 (for macro shot). Also use iPhone for quick shot.the setting for your camera and lens: 
- I normally set the White Balance as per temperature like 5000-6000K since I like the warm look of the tank. 
- ISO 200-400 or 800 depends on lighting condition. 
- Aperture Setting about 2.2-2.5. 
- Speed is at least 1/80 or 1/125s to catch the fish movement. 
- Exposure is -0.3 to -0.7
- I adjust the LED light bright to the max to have better capture (Chihiros LED light has dimmable control).plus the software for post editing: those photos posted have no post processing, except those I took by iPhone. 

Let me know if you need further clarification. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## toolkit

Hi,

Photos look good! What do you use to shoot with?

----------


## jackychun

> Hi,
> 
> Photos look good! What do you use to shoot with?


Thanks toolkit. Please see the post just before yours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## toolkit

I suspected an SLR/macro lens were used.  :Grin: 

Thanks for your info!

----------


## jackychun

> I suspected an SLR/macro lens were used. 
> 
> Thanks for your info!


You are welcome! 

Just some more update on the tank:

Plants had gone wild and spread all over the tank. 


I had put some amazon frogbits in the tank to absorb excessive nutrients and reduce some light intensity to the tank. With that measures, algae can be inhibited somehow. Amazon frogbit developed very extensive long rooting system. Those fish and shrimps really like it I guess, but it also block the view in some extend, especially with this small tank. So I may change to other floating plants in the future, may be salvinia natans which is smaller and has shorter root system. 





I would like to add in a pair of Scarlet badis (Dario Dario). They are very cute. Unfortunately, I could not find the female dario dario anywhere. So ended up with 2 males, I guess. 



Dario dario is very interesting to watch. As micro predators, they keep hunting around the tank for small critters like seed shrimps. They might find some baby shrimplets, too but I think they are quite small, so the shrimplets loss should not be remarkable. They also show the territorial behavior with the same kind, and at that time the dominant male colour look superb! 





I also put a small school of pygmy corydoras in the tank. They does not really tightly schooling as I expected, but also cute to watch them sniffing around white sand, looking for food. 



And ya, fire red shrimps are so outstanding in the tank. I love their colour and a good news, they will breed soon in the tank!  Can see the shrimps is happier in this small tank since no predators spooking them around. 





And it is time to have a good trimming, ya!

----------


## Goalkeeper

Nice and neat tank! Are you still keeping to 3/7 on your lighting? Great success without algae! Keep us posted on progress.

----------


## jackychun

> Nice and neat tank! Are you still keeping to 3/7 on your lighting? Great success without algae! Keep us posted on progress.


Thanks Goalkeeper! 

I have increased the Chihiros LED Lighting to 5/7 for sometimes and also increase the lighting period to 7.5 hours/day. I think this is the optimal point where all things balance. I might try to tweak it higher a bit or lengthen the lighting period in future to see how it goes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## NanoScaper

> Hi rezdwan,
> 
> Thanks for your compliment. 
> 
> the camera and lens you used: I use Nikon D300, lens Nikkor 50mm 1.4 and Sigma 105mm 2.8 (for macro shot). Also use iPhone for quick shot.the setting for your camera and lens: 
> - I normally set the White Balance as per temperature like 5000-6000K since I like the warm look of the tank. 
> - ISO 200-400 or 800 depends on lighting condition. 
> - Aperture Setting about 2.2-2.5. 
> - Speed is at least 1/80 or 1/125s to catch the fish movement. 
> ...


Hi, jackychun.

Thank you very much for replying with the details. And, what?! No post processing?! :Shocked: 

I have a Nikon D3100 and AF-S DX NIKKOR 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G VR lens but I don't think I'm using it to its fullest potential.

I've got much to learn and I've been using this video from ADA as a reference every time I take photos of my aquarium. :Opps: 




Thanks for helping me out and I'll definitely let you know if I need more clarifications.

Appreciate it. :Well done:

----------


## Goalkeeper

> Thanks Goalkeeper! 
> 
> I have increased the Chihiros LED Lighting to 5/7 for sometimes and also increase the lighting period to 7.5 hours/day. I think this is the optimal point where all things balance. I might try to tweak it higher a bit or lengthen the lighting period in future to see how it goes. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks jackychun!

----------


## jackychun

> Hi, jackychun.
> 
> Thank you very much for replying with the details. And, what?! No post processing?!
> 
> I have a Nikon D3100 and AF-S DX NIKKOR 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G VR lens but I don't think I'm using it to its fullest potential.
> 
> I've got much to learn and I've been using this video from ADA as a reference every time I take photos of my aquarium.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Rezdwan,

You are welcome!  With current gear you have, I believe you can have great photos of your tank! Just switch to the Manual (M mode) and tweaking around those parameters of A, S, ISO, WB, you can find the best combination for the camera setting. Cheers!

----------


## magersxx

amazing tank and pictures. make me wanna set up a tank like urs lol

----------


## jackychun

> amazing tank and pictures. make me wanna set up a tank like urs lol


Haha! Thank you, magersxx!  Just do it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## NanoScaper

> Hi Rezdwan,
> 
> You are welcome!  With current gear you have, I believe you can have great photos of your tank! Just switch to the Manual (M mode) and tweaking around those parameters of A, S, ISO, WB, you can find the best combination for the camera setting. Cheers!


Thanks for the additional tips, jackychun. :COOL!: 

Damn, I thought using the A mode can already. Now I have to explore the different options and settings. :d'oh!: 

Oh well, part and parcel of learning. :Think:

----------


## jackychun

> Thanks for the additional tips, jackychun.
> 
> Damn, I thought using the A mode can already. Now I have to explore the different options and settings.
> 
> Oh well, part and parcel of learning.


You are welcome bro!  With Manual mode, at first a bit troublesome to try tweaking around all parameters but later on you can see how are all those things related to each other. Thus, you will soon master on your camera! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

Hi All,

Long time due for the update. Layout and plants basically have been kept the same for this tank. I need to trim those Rotala Rotundifolia every 2-3 weeks. They grow very fast! 

For lighting, I already switch to the max and can see the plants adapt well to that. Together with increasing lighting intensity, fertilizer like excel, iron and potassium need to dose in daily, too. CO2 however is still keeping at the rate 0.5bps. Since the tank is small, that would be enough. 

I also remove the CO2 drop checker and thermometer since it obstructed the view of this small tank. Fan is turning on 24/7. So the temperature is roughly 26-27 degree C. I learn to observe the fish/shrimp and plants instead of checking those equipment. As long as they are happy and healthy, all is well. 

Surprisingly, there is no sign of algae so far in the tank, touch wood. I think mostly fertilizer and CO2 are adequate and light intensity have been increasing gradually. So the ecosystem is not "shock" of sudden change. Moreover, floating plants like Salvania natans also contributes to that success. They absorb most of excessive nutrients and spread quickly. I need to control by remove it every 2 weeks. Another factor is the fauna in the tank. Bioload is very low since the mosquito rasboras and pygme cory are small. Amano shrimps and Fire Red Shrimps also scrape all the leftover food, so organic waste is limited. Hence, less chance for algae. 

For the filtet system, Eheim Classic 2211 is good enough for this tank side with moderate flow and gentle to the fish. 

Plants are pearling happily and show their best colour nowadays. I am happy to see that everytime. 









Hope you all enjoy the journal!

Keep on scaping! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## limz_777

is the top aqua fan quiet ?

----------


## jackychun

> is the top aqua fan quiet ?


Not really quiet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

I have done some video recording for the tank at Week 40. Since lighting is now at the max, plants pearling like crazy and also the Rotala Rotundifolia tips turning pinky orange which is very nice! 

Enjoy the video! 

https://youtu.be/sc2r_ZFSb7I


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thieverycorp

Very nice nano tank you have there bro! Can you share if your light is dimmable and where did you buy it? I also have white sand at the foreground of my tank but my amanos are giving me a headache, they like to mess up the substrate gravel all over the white sand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

> Very nice nano tank you have there bro! Can you share if your light is dimmable and where did you buy it? I also have white sand at the foreground of my tank but my amanos are giving me a headache, they like to mess up the substrate gravel all over the white sand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro. Yes, the light is dimmable. It is Chihiros LED light. You can find it in most LFS. I got it from Nature Aquarium at Thomson Road. 

For the white sand, ya, it mess up sometimes but I put stones as divider to minimize the mix up with substrate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

This tank has been running for 7-8 months and stable at mature state. I still enjoy it a lot since it is placed on the studying table and can be watched anytime. 

Nothing much change on the plants and scape. Just added some Boraras maculatus and really like those small little active fish! They are schooling and really a great choice for small planted tank. :-) 







Otocinclus affinis have been added to algae control screw as well. So far, no algae issue in this tank. 



And fire red shrimps keep breeding like rabbit.  I love them! 





Have a short time lapse of weekly tank maintenance that I would like to share. Enjoy! ✌️

https://youtu.be/aK0k5U1ZNDk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AQMS

beautiful  :Well done:  :Well done:

----------


## TTerry

NICE!! Very inspirited by all the nano tanks from AQ! Small yet nice. Can i check is it neccessary to dose excel even with co2 injection?

----------


## hirowen

> This tank has been running for 7-8 months and stable at mature state. I still enjoy it a lot since it is placed on the studying table and can be watched anytime. 
> 
> Nothing much change on the plants and scape. Just added some Boraras maculatus and really like those small little active fish! They are schooling and really a great choice for small planted tank. :-) 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg bro! Very nice sia your tanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

> NICE!! Very inspirited by all the nano tanks from AQ! Small yet nice. Can i check is it neccessary to dose excel even with co2 injection?


Hi TTerry. Thank you. :-)

If you already has CO2 injected, there is not necessary to dose Excel since the carbon source is supplied. However, it would be additional benefit if excel to be dosed since the plants will benefit from receiving bioavailable source carbon from there. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

> Omg bro! Very nice sia your tanks! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot bro! ✌️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TTerry

> Hi TTerry. Thank you. :-)
> 
> If you already has CO2 injected, there is not necessary to dose Excel since the carbon source is supplied. However, it would be additional benefit if excel to be dosed since the plants will benefit from receiving bioavailable source carbon from there. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ic. Thanks lot.

----------


## torque6

Hello again. Thanks for sharing your nice tank. I think Boraras urophthalmoides will usually school tightly with their larger Boraras maculatus species. Are they doing that now in your tank?

----------


## jackychun

> Hello again. Thanks for sharing your nice tank. I think Boraras urophthalmoides will usually school tightly with their larger Boraras maculatus species. Are they doing that now in your tank?


Hi torque6,

In my tank, I see the Boraras urophthalmoides and maculatus are not really schooling together. 

Boraras urophthamoildes even fight quite hard for their own territories amongst their own species. Those stronger males normally in better colouration and have their own territories in the tank. 

On the other hand, Boraras maculatus are schooling quite tightly together. I noticed that since I observed them from the tank in LFS Seaview. When bring them back home, they does not disappoint me. ✌️ They are schooling and active fish. And also has nice orange colour. They are quite durable as well. I bought 9 of them and the survival rare is 100% till now (est. 2 months). 

I think I might try chili rasboras next time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## torque6

> Hi torque6,
> 
> In my tank, I see the Boraras urophthalmoides and maculatus are not really schooling together. 
> 
> Boraras urophthamoildes even fight quite hard for their own territories amongst their own species. Those stronger males normally in better colouration and have their own territories in the tank. 
> 
> On the other hand, Boraras maculatus are schooling quite tightly together. I noticed that since I observed them from the tank in LFS Seaview. When bring them back home, they does not disappoint me. ✌️ They are schooling and active fish. And also has nice orange colour. They are quite durable as well. I bought 9 of them and the survival rare is 100% till now (est. 2 months). 
> 
> I think I might try chili rasboras next time. 
> ...


Boraras urophthamoildes fighting with Maculatus is odd as Maculatus is slightly larger. Probably because it is a small tank. Chili Boraras are alot more territorial. I had them in my 1FT tank before, and the alpha male was chasing every other male, depriving them of food during feeding.

----------


## jackychun

> Boraras urophthamoildes fighting with Maculatus is odd as Maculatus is slightly larger. Probably because it is a small tank. Chili Boraras are alot more territorial. I had them in my 1FT tank before, and the alpha male was chasing every other male, depriving them of food during feeding.


I mean the Boraras urophthamoides fighting within their own species, not with Maculatus rasboras. Haha. 

Ya, it can be seen that those rasboras/boraras are quite territorial. It is quite interesting to watch actually. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

The Jungle Cube has been running for almost a year and still is one of my favorite tank!

Just captured a shot video on the munching time. Hope you all enjoy it! 

https://youtu.be/MNWYUvFGp8E


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

The Jungle Cube has been running for almost a year and still is one of my favorite tank!

Just captured a shot video on the munching time. Hope you all enjoy it! 

https://youtu.be/MNWYUvFGp8E


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

The Jungle Cube has been running for almost a year and still is one of my favorite tank!

Just captured a shot video on the munching time. Hope you all enjoy it! 

https://youtu.be/MNWYUvFGp8E


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## NanoScaper

> The Jungle Cube has been running for almost a year and still is one of my favorite tank!
> 
> Just captured a shot video on the munching time. Hope you all enjoy it! 
> 
> https://youtu.be/MNWYUvFGp8E
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Celestial Pearl Danio looks very nice in your tank. I was already attracted to it. Your video makes the itch stronger. Now to find a time and place to get them. :Grin:

----------


## kaen130

> The Jungle Cube has been running for almost a year and still is one of my favorite tank!
> 
> Just captured a shot video on the munching time. Hope you all enjoy it! 
> 
> https://youtu.be/MNWYUvFGp8E
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yo Jacky, what algae wafer are u using to feed your fishes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

> The Celestial Pearl Danio looks very nice in your tank. I was already attracted to it. Your video makes the itch stronger. Now to find a time and place to get them.


Thanks bro!

Yes, the CPD is very interesting to watch. They are not timid at all in my tank. They are very active and ready for food every time!

You can get it from SeaView. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

> Yo Jacky, what algae wafer are u using to feed your fishes?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi bro Kaen130,

I got the Hikari Mini Algae Wafer for them: http://www.hikari.info/tropical/t_31.html  :Grin:

----------


## rusty

Wow, very nice tank and enjoyed ur feeding video.

----------


## jackychun

> Wow, very nice tank and enjoyed ur feeding video.


Thanks Rusty! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

I have not been updated this topic for a very long time. Nevertheless, the tank has still been in operation all the while.  :Razz: 

And it has been a remark for my "The Jungle Cube" tank in the year of 2019. 

This tank had been participated 3 Aquascaping Contest this year. Personally, I would like to send the tank to contest not for the ranking purpose but to put it as a milestone of achievement. Nevertheless, it has always been a special feeling of awaiting for the result though. Haha.  :Grin: 

Firstly is the IIAC (ISTA International Aquascaping Contest) which is open for application from 1 Feb to 30 Jun yearly. I got ranked 255 out of 535 participants. Very happy with the result. Yay!


IIAC 2019 Result
The second contest is AGA Aquascaping Contest 2019 (by Aquatic Gardeners Association). This contest only shows ranking for the Top 10 of each category and The Jungle Cube is not in the Top 10 in less than 28L category. The good thing about this contest is all of the participants's works will be shown on the website. Here is the capture of "The Jungle Cube"one. And the link can be found at: https://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.o...9/show182.html




AGA Aquascaping Contest 2019 result
The third contest is Brazilian Aquascaping Contest. The result has been out recently and this tank got ranked 24 for "The Best Foreign Aquarium 2019" category (https://www.cbap.com.br/en/inscricao/the-jungle-cube/). I am happy with the result and especially got a positive comment from the famous Aquascaper Takayuki Fukada.  :Smile: 



And for now, here are the photos of the final shots of "The Jungle Cube". I hope you enjoy the journey of this cube tank as much as I do. This post would be the last post of this tank since I have given it to my friend as a gift. If you would like to see some videos, please visit my YouTube channel playlist for this tank: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...M1m1i0_1hKLljp. My works are also shown on my Instagram and Facebook, too.  :Grin:

----------


## aero

> I have not been updated this topic for a very long time. Nevertheless, the tank has still been in operation all the while. 
> 
> And it has been a remark for my "The Jungle Cube" tank in the year of 2019. 
> 
> This tank had been participated 3 Aquascaping Contest this year. Personally, I would like to send the tank to contest not for the ranking purpose but to put it as a milestone of achievement. Nevertheless, it has always been a special feeling of awaiting for the result though. Haha. 
> 
> Firstly is the IIAC (ISTA International Aquascaping Contest) which is open for application from 1 Feb to 30 Jun yearly. I got ranked 255 out of 535 participants. Very happy with the result. Yay!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!Congrats xd.

----------


## jackychun

Thanks bro. Hope you all enjoy the journey as much as I do.  :Smile:

----------

